# Is man's quest for knowledge finite?



## dkicklig (Aug 21, 2004)

I was watching "The Hulk" last night and was struck with this question. For those who haven't seen it the Hulk is "created" as a result of genetic manipulation coupled with nanotechnology and gamma radiation (I'm showing a bit of geek here). The question is "Is there a limit to what we can know about the natural world?" Since an inifinite God created this world are there things in the natural world that science will never be able to recreate or understand because of our finite nature?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm.

'Though I can't give you a more articulate answer, my gut feeling is that, for all of the brilliance of science and the accumulation of knowledge, (we) will always be in a position of having to be humbled by our blindness in one area or another. I don't see how we can avoid pride without that component -which seems to me to be the essence of our creature-hood...(I think that's a word???).


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Simply by a biblical understanding of who we are as humans, there are limitations on nearly every aspect of our existence. Our knowledge will be finite until we are perfectly united with Christ in glory. God's ways are higher and more glorious than ours.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 24, 2004)

Our hearts yearn for eternity. We were designed to glorify and enjoy God for eternity, so I think we do have a thirst for the infinite. Man will always want to know more. It is a natural desire though corrupted in the Fall, and a new spiritual desire when we are born again. And just think, when we get to heaven and we dwell with God forever, the learning will never stop. Every time we look at our infinite God we will see something new revealed about Him that we hadn't noticed before which will cause us to bow before Him in worship. I think he has also created the universe to reflect that. It is a finite creation, but so huge that we shall never be able to exhaust the details of creation. Every time we study it, we learn more about how intricate our God has designed all and thus give Him more glory for it.


----------

